# Dyeing, can't stop.



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

I've decided I must like plum/purple. Lol
I made up a plum dye color with either yellow or brown added.
Hand painted these, plus added fuchsia for a bright pop of color.
For the other 2, I watered down the plum. Making them somewhat
lighter.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Beautiful colors! Dyeing is so much fun!


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

Very pretty!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely colors!.... :sm24:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty. What are you going to make with it.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I like the colors!


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautiful colors


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

So do I! What dye did you USE,METHOD?


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## lola grace (Jul 10, 2015)

Hello from the Black Hills of South Dakota. I love your dyed yarn results, I like plum/purple too. I have never dyed anything but I am very intrigued with it. I'm positive this section will provide a lot of info to nudge me along to take the plunge.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

So nice!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

WOW! Just beautiful!

Hazel


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Your colorways are my decided preferences too, and these just make me drool. Really gorgeous! I'd love to hear more about what dye colors you used to get this effect. I haven't dyed anything yet, but have several skeins of boring off white yarns set aside to try it when I get a bit of time (and my hubby goes on a long business trip). : )


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

Those are sooooo pretty. I love the colors - and I usually don't go that direction but rather towards blues/greens. But these are lovely.


----------



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

I used Jacquard dyes, after soaking in room temperature water with citric acid for several hours. 
The plum dye stock was 2 Tablespoons Red and 4 teaspoons Blue.
I added 1 tsp yellow and 1 Tbsp Brown in 2 other batches.
I hand painted about 6 inches of each color.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Really pretty colors.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Lovely - and purple is supposed to be THE colour for 2018!!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful! :sm24:


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Gorgeous.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

These are so beautiful, love your colors


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful colours


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Those will knit up beautifully


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Those will knit up beautifully


----------

